# Hobby Shops in Dallas area?



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi folks,

Well, it looks like I will be in Dallas for a few days in June for some recurrent simulator training (ugh)...

Any suggestions on where to find a good selection of 1/48 aircraft?

Thanks! :thumbsup:
Links


----------

